# Aperture Size Select



## Mattu

Hello again,

I just bought a new graphics card for my desktop. It's a AGP Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS w/ 512 MB video memory. 

I found this thing in my computer's BIOS that says "Aperture Size Select". It is set to 64 MB now. I know this has something to do with graphics memory, but not exactly sure what it's used for. Should I change it to match my graphics card's memory? (512 MB)

Thanks,
Mattu


----------



## PC eye

What that setting is primarily used for is assigning the amount of memory used by the board itself. The default seen and most often recommended is the 64mb setting. In some circumstances you may be advised to increase this to 128mb or 256mb.


----------



## Mattu

So I should just leave it alone?


----------



## Cromewell

Yeah, just leave it alone it doesn't matter what you set it to. With 512MB on the card it's never going to to go to the system memory anyway.


----------



## StrangleHold

I used to set all mine to 128, Its kinda like virtual memory for your video card.


----------



## The_Other_One

This is basically just memory used when your video card's memory's running low.  It really shouldn't matter what it's set to as it won't be used until it's needed.  However, I doubt it'll ever be needed, so set it as you please


----------



## PC eye

On the last build here with the ATI Radeon 9550 256mb AGP card I toyed around with the different settings and saw no difference when running Half Life 2 or other games then or with any media player like WMP or PowerDVD. The support sites often state setting it to 64mb if you are having problems with video? Sometimes disabling the creeation of page files works better there then anything done with this.


----------



## Mattu

Ok so it's basically like overflow memory. On my BIOS set up page it says I can set it from 64 MB up to 1 GB!!

anyway thanks for the replies


----------

